# Indefinite Leave to Remain Question



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I haven't been on the site for a while as my american hubby got his Marriage Visa accepted at the beginning of last year (hurrah!)

We've just been talking about the final stage which is the ILR and what needs to be done . In general I agree with the process to apply for another visa to make sure you are still together with your partner (So you haven't just had a fake marriage etc) but I am slightly mardy as the cost of the ILR has increased dramatically since I last looked at this. This is where I really do not think it's fair as the Spousal visa was expensive, you would think the ILR would be cheaper! Sorry mini rant but it's annoyed me this afternoon. 

So what I wanted to ask is a couple of things:
1 - Life in the UK test - I've heard a bit in the news on this and understand they are adding more bits in to the test? Is this correct? I heard they were going to add TV in etc. We will have to look in to buying a book to study etc (again this test fustrates me as I doubt many people could get this test right)

2 - I've had a look at another thread this afternoon about timelines. I see it's still taking the UK Border Agency a lengthy time to get through all the applications. So my question.....My hubby's 2 year visa will end Jan 5th 2014, from what I can understand we can only apply for the ILR at earliest a month before that date - is this correct? If yes and we go through the process of post rather than going in person, what happens if we hear back from the UK Border Agency a few months after my hubbys visa expiry date?

3 - Last question - Do we know if the charges for the ILR will go up again this year? Not sure if anyone would know but thought I would ask incase! 

I know many people will say for us to pay the premium but that's another £400 on top and to us currently that is a lot of money. So I am trying to weigh up our options. I've still got to look in to what prep is needed for this ILR form. The Spousal Visa we sent loads of stuff so hoping we don't need to go to that extent again. If there is a thread on here about what you need to put in your ILR could some one copy it in their response?

Many thanks for reading! Look forward to hearing your answers / opinions


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Nita2011 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I haven't been on the site for a while as my american hubby got his Marriage Visa accepted at the beginning of last year (hurrah!)
> 
> ...


The Life in the UK test is changing as of March 25th. There will be a different book so be careful to buy and study from the right book depending on when you choose to take the test. There are several threads about the new test already. You can take the current test until March 25th or wait. The test results do not expire.



> 2 - I've had a look at another thread this afternoon about timelines. I see it's still taking the UK Border Agency a lengthy time to get through all the applications. So my question.....My hubby's 2 year visa will end Jan 5th 2014, from what I can understand we can only apply for the ILR at earliest a month before that date - is this correct? If yes and we go through the process of post rather than going in person, what happens if we hear back from the UK Border Agency a few months after my hubbys visa expiry date?


You can apply 28 days before your anniversary of living in the UK for 2 years. While your application is being processed the terms of your previous visa remain in effect.



> 3 - Last question - Do we know if the charges for the ILR will go up again this year? Not sure if anyone would know but thought I would ask incase!


Probably.



> I know many people will say for us to pay the premium but that's another £400 on top and to us currently that is a lot of money. So I am trying to weigh up our options. I've still got to look in to what prep is needed for this ILR form. The Spousal Visa we sent loads of stuff so hoping we don't need to go to that extent again. If there is a thread on here about what you need to put in your ILR could some one copy it in their response?


ILR form and guidance from UKBA website:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/settlement/formsetm0420091.pdf

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/settlement/guidesetm0420091.pdf



> Many thanks for reading! Look forward to hearing your answers / opinions


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1 - Life in the UK test - I've heard a bit in the news on this and understand they are adding more bits in to the test? Is this correct? I heard they were going to add TV in etc. We will have to look in to buying a book to study etc (again this test fustrates me as I doubt many people could get this test right)

The new test is being rolled out on 25 March. There is some debate about just how tough it will be. I personally didn't find it hard to sit... incredibly boring to study for, yes, but I was done (including a once over) and walking out of the testing room in 6 minutes, and even then, I was the second one to leave.

If Husband decides to write the old test, best place to get the book is via Amazon.co.uk.... £2 cheaper than Waterstones and free shipping.

2 - I've had a look at another thread this afternoon about timelines. I see it's still taking the UK Border Agency a lengthy time to get through all the applications. So my question.....My hubby's 2 year visa will end Jan 5th 2014, from what I can understand we can only apply for the ILR at earliest a month before that date - is this correct? If yes and we go through the process of post rather than going in person, what happens if we hear back from the UK Border Agency a few months after my hubbys visa expiry date?

You are free to apply 28 calendar days before the expiry date of his current FLR(M), which would be December 8, 2013.

If you go through with the postal option, you'll likely be waiting several months.... currently, they're working on applications from June/July 2012 (someone reported here having received their visa on 15 February after applying on 5 July)... the UKBA is trying to deal with the massive backlog, but I wouldn't count on it being cleared up any time soon.

3 - Last question - Do we know if the charges for the ILR will go up again this year? Not sure if anyone would know but thought I would ask incase! 

I know many people will say for us to pay the premium but that's another £400 on top and to us currently that is a lot of money. So I am trying to weigh up our options. I've still got to look in to what prep is needed for this ILR form. The Spousal Visa we sent loads of stuff so hoping we don't need to go to that extent again. If there is a thread on here about what you need to put in your ILR could some one copy it in their response?

Nobody knows if the fee will go up.... again, I wouldn't doubt that it will. I would still encourage you to get a PEO appointment... it would be well worth the extra cost for piece of mind that you don't have to wait _*n*_ number of months for a reply.

In regards to what to send in.... that's a difficult one. 

Every applicant's situation is different, so it's hard to have an all encompassing list that would fit everyone... i.e. the pre-July 9 people (you, me, and a good number of others here) have different considerations to those who are so-called "new rules" people, and even here, the people within each group are different... my husband has the option of the DLA exemption, but earns enough not to need it etc.

The best advice would be to compare what you have against the checklist at the end of the application form and make sure you have proof (in the form of supporting documents) to back up your answers on the form. Again, we pre-July 9ers have an easier job I this regard as the burden of proof is not nearly as great as the new rules. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to correct my comment about when you can apply. It's 28 days before the anniversary of living in the UK with a spouse visa.


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Every applicant's situation is different, so it's hard to have an all encompassing list that would fit everyone... i.e. the pre-July 9 people (you, me, and a good number of others here) have different considerations to those who are so-called "new rules" people, and even here, the people within each group are different... my husband has the option of the DLA exemption, but earns enough not to need it etc.
> 
> The best advice would be to compare what you have against the checklist at the end of the application form and make sure you have proof (in the form of supporting documents) to back up your answers on the form. Again, we pre-July 9ers have an easier job I this regard as the burden of proof is not nearly as great as the new rules.


Thanks for the replies! I've just been going through the UK border agency website (brings back such memories when doing the Marriage visa!) I had just said to my hubby that it change from the 9th of July. I can't believe they changed it - from what I can make out you have to apply for a visa which lasts for 2 1/2 years, then apply for another for 2 1/2 years then apply to settle. Why do they have to make things more complicated? I feel sorry for the people who have applied after that date. 

Can I ask what a DLA exemption is?

I was just wondering if with the ILR they needed all the same info that the marriage visa needed, ie all paperwork about the proof of relationship etc. I've found the form and see biometrics is on there but my hubby had to do that for the marriage visa, so we'll have to see if that needs to be done again or not. In theorie UKBA should have him on file now. 

Hmm ah well I thought the ILR would be easier as in theory we are on file from doing the marriage visa - think that was more me being naive lol


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

DLA is the Disability Living Allowance. Those in receipt of DLA are exempted from the minimum income requirement... there is a level of £££ that must be met but its not as high as the standard thresholds.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Nita2011 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I've just been going through the UK border agency website (brings back such memories when doing the Marriage visa!) I had just said to my hubby that it change from the 9th of July. I can't believe they changed it - from what I can make out you have to apply for a visa which lasts for 2 1/2 years, then apply for another for 2 1/2 years then apply to settle. Why do they have to make things more complicated? I feel sorry for the people who have applied after that date.
> 
> Can I ask what a DLA exemption is?


Disability Living Allowance. If the sponsor is on this they are held to less stringent financial requirements.



> I was just wondering if with the ILR they needed all the same info that the marriage visa needed, ie all paperwork about the proof of relationship etc. I've found the form and see biometrics is on there but my hubby had to do that for the marriage visa, so we'll have to see if that needs to be done again or not. In theorie UKBA should have him on file now


. 

He'll have to do biometrics again.



> Hmm ah well I thought the ILR would be easier as in theory we are on file from doing the marriage visa - think that was more me being naive lol


D


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

The ILR is _somewhat _easier than the initial Leave To Enter. 

Easier because you've been through the horrific-gut churning-nausea inducing first visa process. But with the ILR we apparently will still experience the gut-churning and nausea inducing spasms as we get closer to application submittal date. The horrific part is past, though

I'm applying mid-May and have been prepping docs since the day I got off the plane in 2011 

At the UKBA website look on the right hand side of the screen, download the form and the guidance notes-the documents you need for the ILR application are listed on the form and the notes. I printed out everything and went over it with a highlighter pen, and made extra copies of the form where it lists the documents so that I could tick them off as I accumulated them. Be advised, the forms go through periodic updates so you should check the site every month or so just to be sure you have the latest info.

Important also to note: while some of the documents are not optional (but are instead required), some are 'suggested' because everyone's situation is different the onus is on the applicant to decide which of those documents apply to his/her situation and need to be submitted with the application.

As for the new test, from what I'm reading in the new book, the new test isn't going to be as stressful as the old one. I studied for the old one but then, no kidding, on the very night I was going to book the test I read an online Daily Telegraph article that led me to the Home Office site where I could take a 10 question sample of the new test. Which I passed 100%. Without seeing the new study handbook.   14 hours later the new book was released on the TSO site, and I was ordering it. The book arrived two days later and it's an interesting, quick read. So quick I'm reading and re-reading. I'll book for the new test after the 25th of March.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

OK, here is my little list of info for ILR (It may be missing some things, but I don't think so!) - 

We need to supply:
1. Completed paper application 
2. My current passport (and previous passport) ✔
3. Your current passport ✔
4. Marriage certificate, certified copy ✔
5. My KOL pass letter – LIUK. ✔
6. My most recent bank statements (6 months) ?
7. My most recent payslips (6 months) OR TAX RETURN
8. Your most recent bank statements (6 months) 
9. Your most recent TAX RETURN
10. Our most recent joint bank statements (6 months) - NOPE NOT USING.
11. Documents showing co-habitation over the 2 years- mail, 6 to both of us
12. 2 passport photos of me
13. 1 passport photo of you
14. The huge ass application fee
15. divorce papers, name change docs. (we don't have any of these things)
16. Marriage certificate. ✔
17. Lease for flat
18. Deed for properties owned
19. Proof of council tax. 

Two copies of EVERYTHING.

The form I use to apply is the SET(M) form.


We need 6 letters or other documents, addressed to you jointly or in both your names. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you. Examples of acceptable letters and documents are listed below. They must be originals.

The dates of the letters or documents should spread over the whole 2 years. They should be from at least 3 different sources.

Examples of acceptable types of letters and documents:

* telephone bills or statements
* mortgage statements/agreement
* bank statements/letters
* council tax bills or statements
* water rates bills or statements
* electricity and/or gas bills or statements
* tenancy agreement(s)
* building society savings books/letters
* letters or other documents from government departments or agencies, for example HM Revenue and Customs, Dept for Work and Pensions, DVLA and TV Licensing
* letters or other documents from your GP, a hospital or other local health service about medical treatments, appointments, home visits or other medical matters

ILR application, you need to show evidence that you have lived together at the same address for the entire 2 years - you do this by providing mail addressed to both of you (either jointly or separately) spread evenly through the 2 years (3 pieces of evidence per year (or 6 per year if you have individual mail), approximately 4 months apart).

For taxes: an original or copy certified copy from HMRC
including the Appendix 2. Last annual self assessment tax return to HMRC and statement of Account (SA300 or SA302)


As of now, an in-person application costs £1,377.

Under the old rules, salary is less material than money left over AFTER expenses, and UKBA would have looked at how much money was left over each month in your accounts in order to support your partner. In other words, you could earn £50,000 per year, but if you are landing regularly in overdraft, your application would still fail.
You need to prove at least This is set to rise to £112.55 from April. each week as 'spare' (ie after mortgage/rent and council tax).
You need the documentary evidence to prove the figures, so pull out recent utility bills, statements etc to support every outgoing and highlight these in your bank statements. Separately identify other expenditure that was non-essential or not regular in nature. Basically, do anything and everything to prove 'spare money of at least £451 a month after housing costs have been paid'.

I hope that helps!!!


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

LaraMascara said:


> OK, here is my little list of info for ILR (It may be missing some things, but I don't think so!) -
> 
> We need to supply:
> 1. Completed paper application
> ...


Hi,

Is this all for those who got visa flr m before 9july rule basis or after 9 July rule basis......

Cuz I have applied before July 2012 so am I suppose to do all this ? Pls guide me thx


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah this is for OLD RULES, before the changes. 

For New Rules it is, sadly, a lot harder.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

LaraMascara said:


> Yeah this is for OLD RULES, before the changes.
> 
> For New Rules it is, sadly, a lot harder.


Many thx for your quick reply; I have two questions from you:

I am currently working and earning £900/month and my partner is not working and not taking any job allowance. I have £13,000 In cash in my account as my saving. Our only expense monthly is ;

Rent £200
Insurance £100
Mobile bills £50
Food & other: £100

What should I do now to secure my application....please help me thx


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

As you're under the old rules, you need to supply the same sort of evidence that you supplied for your previous application (ignore the new documentary requirements).

This page is very helpful: General documents required for people under pre-9 July 2012 rules plus an additional maintenance requirement page.

As emphasis on the old rules is on what money is left over rather than how much you earn, try not to go overdrawn too much before you apply.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

If your rent is 200, and your income is 900, you are fine. Plus you have savings. 

All they look at in the way of bills is the rent and the council tax. 

And, you have more than 450 left after paying those, plus savings! You are fine.

So long as you have not been arrested, or claimed benefits, and you supply the right proof, and all paperwork, and pay the horridly expensive fee, you will be all good.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Perfect;

Many thx got the all others documents answers.

Just need one more answer from you would be a help for me.

Last time while getting the spouse visa I should the same thing:

Salary £900 /month
Partner unemployed 
Rent 200 and other expense £200

So what do you think will this be fine or should I do some efforts to show more income ?

Secondly I am employed by the company so how can I get my tax certificate and letter as you stated in your post .


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

LaraMascara said:


> If your rent is 200, and your income is 900, you are fine. Plus you have savings.
> 
> All they look at in the way of bills is the rent and the council tax.
> 
> ...


Many thx to ease me from your very kind reply, 

One more question...am renting a flat with a landlond 80 year old living in a council flat himself ...like he sublet me ...that's why it's cheap.but he did gave me the tenancy agreement and its the the same I used to get my previous visa.

Now problem is am not paying council tax neither he do...( he never said that but now am sure he don't as he told me he owns this flat which is a lie) 

So just wondering what should I do ? Is it very important to pay council tax for settlement visa ?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Your income is fine. 

As far as council tax and your rental agreement goes, I *think* you will need a letter from the person you rent from stating that you rent from them, and how long you have been there, and what you pay, but I'm not sure if that is all you need... 

I think everyone needs to be paying their council tax. I'm not sure how that works. I believe the council should at least be aware that you are living there so the council tax amount is adjusted from one person to two people, or three people, or however many people, in the residence. 

The council should have your name listed as 'living there' in that flat. 

I'm not sure what happens if it is not done properly. Or if it is a problem for ILR. 

But, I think you need to be on the council tax for ILR. 

Because those are the two bills they ask for...

Maybe Joppa can answer this for you?


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Joppa,


Can you please reply to our post about the council tax stuff.....


Thx


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

makzee said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Can you please reply to our post about the council tax stuff.....
> 
> Thx


Joppa can you please take a little time for this reply thx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. All you need to show is you have somewhere suitable to live, rented, owned through mortgage or outright. But it's important that you are occupying the property legitimately, through a tenancy agreement, informally with a relative or ownership.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No. All you need to show is you have somewhere suitable to live, rented, owned through mortgage or outright.


Okie ;: so that's mean if I don't pay council tax they won't bother.....and it's none of there business if am breaking any law etc.....cuz am not sure that am breaking any law or not.

My landlord just concern with £200 for this small little flat that's it and he don't want any thing...and it like a sharing flat and m not even sure he pays council tax or not....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should be paying council tax. It's not fair to everyone else who does pay.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

makzee said:


> Okie ;: so that's mean if I don't pay council tax they won't bother.....and it's none of there business if am breaking any law etc.....cuz am not sure that am breaking any law or not.
> 
> My landlord just concern with £200 for this small little flat that's it and he don't want any thing...and it like a sharing flat and m not even sure he pays council tax or not....


1-Council flats cannot be sublet. It is against the law. You cannot occupy a council flat without the presence of original tenant. If you are living in the flat your landlord must also be living there in a separate room from you and your spouse, and *he must by law have notified the council that you and your spouse are living there. *

2-At 80 years old he may well be free of the responsibility to pay council tax under a means-tested exemption but if you are living there it is highly doubtful he would qualify. Too, council tax goes up with the addition of 'members of the household' so he would have to be paying something owing to your presence.

3-Because council flats can be sold to a long-term tenant it's possible he does actually own the flat outright and in that case he can let it to you. In which case YOU were responsible for advising the council of your presence and making sure your council tax is paid. If he is paying the tax from your rent money then he was responsible for letting the council know you are there and that should be stated in writing. There will be a record of it, and you can contact the council for written proof of your presence and the payment of the tax.

4-It sounds as though your situation is 'irregular' and it most assuredly IS the council's and the UKBA's business-*they WILL make every effort to determine whether or not you are breaking the law* no matter if the illegality is deliberate (on the landlord's or your part) or inadvertant (no-one intended to defraud the council and the UKBA). 

It is your responsibility to determine ASAP your legal situation as regards all aspects of your application for the ILR, including your compliance with the law regarding tenancy and payment of council tax. *First thing Monday morning* you need to telephone your landlord and insist on a written document stating your letting agreement, and then you should go in person to the council office with that letter to make sure the council knows you are there and that the taxes are current. 

I'll say it again-it is your responsibility to find out what is going on before you make your application because *if the UKBA runs your application and they find that your situation is illegal*, they will refuse your application.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Many thx buddy....really appreciate what you have told me....m sure he never told any council about my presence. 

It's been 6 months m living here...should I tell council that m living here from last 6 months or just pretend to stay as new....my llr is exactly two years away.....


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

makzee said:


> Many thx buddy....really appreciate what you have told me....m sure he never told any council about my presence.
> 
> It's been 6 months m living here...should I tell council that m living here from last 6 months or just pretend to stay as new....my llr is exactly two years away.....


You need to make sure this is indeed a council owned flat with his name as the tenant, or if it is a former council flat that he now owns. 

*If this is a former council flat that he owns*, he doesn't have to live with you in the flat, but you need a written agreement that clearly states what you pay and all of the other details normally found in a letting agreement. Then you need to take that written agreement to the council, let them know you are there, and ask if the tax is current. You may have to pay what ever hasn't been paid since you moved in-do not try to say you just moved in because you will be caught in a mis-truth and be in a lot of trouble.

You will need this written agreement when you apply for your ILR but you need it NOW for your situation to be legal. 

*If this is a council owned flat for which he is the registered tenant*:

Most important-you all have to be there together, him in his separate bedroom and you in yours. 

You also have to be sure the council knows you are there and the applicable tax is being paid-but he has to be the one to tell them he wants you there and ask their permission for you to be there. You can't go to the council on your own and tell them you are there-*he has to be the one to do that.* You can't, it doesn't work that way.

You still also need a written document from him with all of the information regarding the rent and who is responsible for paying the council tax. You will need this when you apply for your ILR but you need it NOW for your situation to be legal.

If he won't go to the council, you need to find a new place to live right away to avoid causing trouble for yourself when you go to apply for your ILR. 

I don't think there is anything more I can add to that.

Good luck, I hope things work out and you don't need to find new housing. But if you do, be sure that you have a written agreement outlining costs and responsibilities (who pays tax, energy bills, etc), and be sure the council knows you are there. 

These are the rules whether you are in a council owned property or a privately owned one, btw. You have to let the council know you are there, and you have to be sure the council tax is paid promptly when due.


----------



## Coalholipops (Mar 5, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Just to correct my comment about when you can apply. It's 28 days before the anniversary of living in the UK with a spouse visa.


I'm under the old rules. I received my visa on 10 April 2012 & arrived into the UK on 8 May 2012. I understand that I can apply for settlement 28 days before the 2 year mark. 

Question....

If I make a home trip for 2 weeks, do I still use the date of initial entry (8 May 2012) to calculate the 2 years mark or should I add the 2 weeks on top of 2 year mark minus 28 days?

Appreciate any feedback.

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Short holiday doesn't matter so 28 days before 8th May would be fine, so any time now. Try to book a same-day appointment.


----------



## Coalholipops (Mar 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Short holiday doesn't matter so 28 days before 8th May would be fine, so any time now. Try to book a same-day appointment.


Thanks Joppa, I wished I can apply for my ILR now but it's only due next year.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Max how lomg holiday we can stay


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

LaraMascara said:


> OK, here is my little list of info for ILR (It may be missing some things, but I don't think so!) -
> 
> We need to supply:
> 1. Completed paper application
> ...


Many thx for huge list and so detailed message. Really glad.

Cant understand that £451 per month saving thing; i earns £1500 per month and roughly spend all. But my account ways remain 15k average as thats like for last 4 yrs....so
Will that make any difference to my application 

I dont pay my council tax as i live in shared flat with owner and the owner pays it so do i need any thing from the coucil to proof that ? Thx


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a question

I am in uk on uk spouse visa and have good job

My wife going china she got the job there for 8 months 

In jan my ilr application is due 

Will that be a problem ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you won't be accompanied by your wife for your ILR application (in-person I'd imagine)? They will ask questions about where she is, type of assignment in China, whether you are going to see her there, when she is returning - just to make sure you have viable, ongoing relationship. I suggest she takes a holiday back to UK to be able to attend PEO together.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Many thx for your reply...


If i do that in post will that not be easy ???

Is there is any question in the form about that ; i mean do they ask where is your wife ??? 

Her address is the same and everything is same; its just like she got job there and in uk there was no jobs so she is going for that....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SET(M) form asks a lot of questions about your relationship, living arrangement, whether you are currently living together and so on, and you must answer truthfully, as they may contact your spouse to talk to. The fact she is only away for 8 months is a plus, but you should enclose confirmation of that.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> SET(M) form asks a lot of questions about your relationship, living arrangement, whether you are currently living together and so on, and you must answer truthfully, as they may contact your spouse to talk to. The fact she is only away for 8 months is a plus, but you should enclose confirmation of that.


Hi Joppa

I received my spouse visa on 14th feb 2013 and i applied under the old rules before 6th june 2012.

Now which form am i suppose to fill in and my wife is living with me.

And last question i want to apply asap so i can go for holidays asap. So which way should i apply. Thx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The same SET(M) form.
You have to be in UK for 2 years under your current visa so you have to wait till next year. Do it by same-day premium service.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Joppa thx for your reply

My current visa is getting expired on 14th feb 2014 

So which date i can go in for the same day premium service; i mean is thats true tht we can apply 30 days before the visa expiry. 

Look forward for your reply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

28 days before the second anniversary of your arrival in UK on spouse visa.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi joppa,

Now 14th feb 2015 is not far away so wanted to ask few things will appreciate your help

I wanted to book the date for the same day service so what shd i do ? I mean which date shd i book as its 28 days before. Getting confuse shd i include 14th feb date or not

On my spouse visa it says getting expired in 14th feb 2015

My wife is with me so can we both go together ? 

Do i need to inform them that two people coming ? 

Thx


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

Is 20th jan is fine to book the date ? If visa getting expire on 14th feb 2015


Thx


----------

